

Ruby Swarms: Visualizing Rails & Git - igrigorik
http://www.igvita.com/2009/01/27/ruby-swarms-visualizing-rails-git/

======
jballanc
Wow! Talk about the explosive effect of Git and GitHub... The Rails video
belongs somewhere on GitHub's home page.

Hey, Ilya, here's an idea: Could you parse out tags and overlay them on the
video? I could make a guess as to when the 1.2.6 --> 2.0 transition happened
based on the activity, but it would be cool to see that information inline
with the video.

~~~
igrigorik
Hmm, interesting idea. I would have to post-process the generated images to
add the text.. easily down with a GUI tool, would require some mucking around
on the command line.

------
joshuaxls
If you like these, might I also suggest some other fascinating visualizations
of the commit history of Python, Eclipse, Apache, and PostgreSQL:
<http://vis.cs.ucdavis.edu/~ogawa/codeswarm/>

Link takes you to the homepage of the original author of code_swarm.

------
bprater
HD version here:
[http://vimeo.com/2979892?pg=embed&sec=2979892&hd=1](http://vimeo.com/2979892?pg=embed&sec=2979892&hd=1)

(Even still, it's very hard to see.)

~~~
igrigorik
Yep, if you want to see it in full 1280x720 glory, you can grab the AVI files
directly:

Rails ~180mb:
[http://vimeo.com/download/video:87550087?e=1233100930&h=...](http://vimeo.com/download/video:87550087?e=1233100930&h=92f1fa14245ab22ec6995cb1f9b81f9d&uh=c3d59193cb37aeaeaa6a5ccc06e5bf14)

Dr Nic ~30mb:
[http://vimeo.com/download/video:87550019?e=1233100802&h=...](http://vimeo.com/download/video:87550019?e=1233100802&h=c708b2beadfe19850e870b5bc8f69966&uh=c3d59193cb37aeaeaa6a5ccc06e5bf14)

